# Demon Costume WIP



## MasterofFright (Apr 18, 2017)

Started working on this years halloween costume. My plan for now is to sculpt everything in zbrush, and then create a mold shell for the face, to later cast silicone into. I plan on creating a lip mechanism to move whenever I open my jaw. This is still in the very early stages. I hope to update this as I go along. Should be interesting to watch.


----------



## SLCGirl (Jul 23, 2020)

MasterofFright said:


> Started working on this years halloween costume. My plan for now is to sculpt everything in zbrush, and then create a mold shell for the face, to later cast silicone into. I plan on creating a lip mechanism to move whenever I open my jaw. This is still in the very early stages. I hope to update this as I go along. Should be interesting to watch.


This shoudl turn out amazing. I can't wait to see it!


----------

